# bath bombs not fizzing very much



## Melharma (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm just experimenting on bath bombs and I noticed that mine aren't very fizzy, I've had lush bath bombs before and remember them to fizz more boisterously.  Is there anything I can do or add to my recipe. 

2.50 baking soda
1.25 citric acid (ground)
1.25 cornstarch
.30 almond oil
.10 polysorbate 20


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know why it isn't fizzing. Your percentages are similar to mine but I don't add cornstarch. Could that be affecting it? Have you tried upping the ratio of baking soda and citric acid?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2011)

How old is your citric acid and why did it need to be ground?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2011)

I would take out the corn starch and increase the citric acid.....


----------



## Melharma (Oct 24, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> How old is your citric acid and why did it need to be ground?



I don't think it needs to be ground but I ordered some from 2 different companys and one came in granules and the other came in powder form.  I read some other website that it might make a difference.  Not really sure how tho.


----------



## Melharma (Oct 24, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I don't know why it isn't fizzing. Your percentages are similar to mine but I don't add cornstarch. Could that be affecting it? Have you tried upping the ratio of baking soda and citric acid?



Do yours float??


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been told they kind of float. I don't use them. I make them for my nieces.


----------

